
To become the Switzerland of online music, Bop.fm (YC S13) adds Beats support  - daredia
http://gigaom.com/2014/03/03/on-its-quest-to-become-the-switzerland-of-online-music-bop-fm-adds-beats-support/
======
joesmo
The Switzerland of online music is literally in Switzerland, where downloading
music is legal without being limited by ridiculous deals with music companies
([https://torrentfreak.com/swiss-govt-downloading-movies-
and-m...](https://torrentfreak.com/swiss-govt-downloading-movies-and-music-
will-stay-legal-111202/)). The headline makes no sense, nor does the article
clarify its point.

------
josteink
Not to be overly dismissive, but if I were to read the headline as they intend
to be #1, it would probably be more impressive if they partnered up with a
music-service anyone has actually heard of.

At first I thought "Beats" referred to Beats by Dre[1] and wondered how an
online search could support a particular brand of headphones.

[1] [http://www.beatsbydre.com/](http://www.beatsbydre.com/)

~~~
catinsocks
Beats is built to grow off of the beats brand at least I believe it is.

They also have tons of money for advertising so they had a superbowl ad and
many TV ads so I think maybe a large amount of people that don't know what
spotify or rdio is have heard the name beats before.

------
TheyCalledHimBo
So...Where is the Pandora integration? Building playlists is fun when you're
bored or want a new set of tracks to work-out/drive/[insert bland activity
here] but I hate doing that.

Radio features are sweet and I may explore it more but... With the thousands
of hours of listening pleasure I've gotten out of my years of Pandora
subscription, why the hell would I want to switch? Building new stations is an
investment of time and effort in teaching it what style of music I want, being
able to import this would be sweet. I might even build playlists out of the
songs I like.

To be frank without Pandora integration this just strikes me yet-another-
playlist-streaming service, among the dozen others that I don't use.

------
rboling91
Great news! It's unfortunate that record labels still pursue a Twentieth
Century licensing-based business model. While I do believe that what's bad for
major record labels isn't necessarily bad for artists, I do understand the
point that record labels acted as quasi VCs for artists prior to the rise of
the internet; prior to the introduction of platforms like Kickstarter, there
must have been a fairly substantial void in funding, especially in the early
to mid naughts. Hopefully sights like Bop.fm can help fill the funding void
for emerging artists in combination with crowdfunding sites and streaming
platforms.

------
stephenr
What does online music have to do with hiding spoils of war?

------
dublinben
It's ridiculous that this is even necessary. This just demonstrates how
imperfect the legal music marketplace remains to be.

------
explorak
Great stuff guys, keep up the good work! Fetchnotes integration coming at some
point :)

------
jaytong
This is awesome. Gonna set up a playlist and try it out!

------
laxk
JFYI Bop means thief in Russian.

------
iamjames
Love this service!!

